# Vista Home and BCD error - 0xc0000098



## freekenstein (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi - just wanted to start by giving you all a big thumbs up for this forum and its contents.

I have a problem with a friends machine - Vista Home. 

When I boot up there is an error screen which says that;

Windows failed to start and that I need to insert my insallation disk and restart the comp.....then hit the repair etc. If you do not have the disk contact admin or manufacturer.

File: \Boot\BCD

Status: 0xc0000098

info: The windows Boot Configuration Data file does not contain a valid OS entry.


I have tried all the ususal tricks, i.e. repair disk, install disk etc but each time the same scren appears - It seems that I cannot do anytihng to get into the machine.

can anyone help???

much appreciated and many thanx


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Can you press F8 and get to a command prompt?
If so please type this and post the results.

bcdedit <enter>


----------



## freekenstein (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanx for getting back so soon.

I've tried that and it still takes me back to the same error screen. The only key options that I have are the F2 (setup) and F12 (multi boot) - this one allows me to access other repair options but these don't wrk either.


----------



## freekenstein (Dec 14, 2009)

I've managed to get to the command prompt via windows anytime upgrade disc. these are the results of bcdedit

Windows Boot Loader

Identifier <977cff98-e15d-11de-953e-e78a07eac926
device partition =F:
path \windows\system32\boot\winload.exe
description Windows TM Code "Longhorn" Preinstallation Environment < Recoverd>


osdevice partition = F:
systemroot \windows
detecthal yes
winpe yes

Wiindows memory Tester

identifier <memdiag>
device partition = c:
description Windows Memory Diagnostic


----------



## freekenstein (Dec 14, 2009)

Is there anyone who has any further ideas - your help would be very much appreciated. :4-dontkno

many thanx


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

I havent forgot about you.
Sorry it took me this long to get back to you, I had to repair the car yesterdya.

I think MS is having some trouble today because I cant seem to get a respone when looking stuff up.
Im trying to get to this article
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927391
Concerning rebuilding the BCD store.
Give it a try and see what it says and Ill do the same as soon as they let me.


----------



## freekenstein (Dec 14, 2009)

Pat,

I've managed to see the support Microsoft article. I'm going to give it a try and I'll get back to you with the results.

once again - many thanx


----------



## freekenstein (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi Pat,

I've tried the suggested methods in the article, but they are not working. During the process I'm am getting other DOS errors, so the process is not completing in the way it should do.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Which one(s) did you try and what errors did you get?

From the dos prompt will it let you run chkdsk?
If it does run it again with the /f or /r switch
I cant remember offhand which is available in the repair console but they are basically the same.
type chkdsk /? and it will show you the options.

Below is another link for startup repair using the install disk.
I read that it may wipe the restore points though so if you are sure that they cant be of any use you could try it.
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-vista/Startup-Repair-frequently-asked-questions#ESG


The trouble that Im looking at is the fact that you have a anytime upgrade disk.
I know that full installs can be done with a normal upgrade disk but I am not familier enough with the anytime versions and how some commands like SFC would react.

Often times I would recommend using the install disk and let it do a reapir install thus keeping your programs intact.

Do you know offhand if this machine had any recent updates to it that may have started this problem?

EDIT: Here is one more link that basically cover what you already know.
http://cyberst0rm.blogspot.com/2007/04/how-to-fix-bootmgr-is-missing-in.html


----------



## freekenstein (Dec 14, 2009)

Incidentally, when running the BCDEdit ....... and bcd bootrec /bcdrebuild the system says that the operation was completed sucessfully, but then goes on to says that 0 instances of windows installtions were found. Is this because the system is trying to boot from the wrong location??

Also this is what the system contains in terms of drives:

C: Acer 
D: Data
F: PQservice
X: Boot
E: CD Drive
G: Removable Disk


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Have you tried running *Startup Repair*? Boot from the installation CD, and click *Repair your computer* from the *Install* screen. It will search for Windows partitions; if it finds one then select it, if not then click *Next* without selecting anything. At the top of the screen should be *Startup Repair*. Run it and follow the on-screen instructions. Let us know how it works.

Good luck.


----------



## freekenstein (Dec 14, 2009)

thanx - tried that also, but the response I get is that repair was unable to fix the problems - restart. I think htat I'm going to upgrade to Windows Vista Ultimate, by creating a new partition from the install disk - and have a dual boot - This should work right?


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Going by this list

C: Acer
D: Data
F: PQservice
X: Boot
E: CD Drive
G: Removable Disk

Is your Vista on c: and yor boot options on X:?


----------



## freekenstein (Dec 14, 2009)

yes it is - so I've been trying to alter the recovery process according to the article with using settings, but I'm still not getting anywhere - I'm might be making errors tho!


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

freekenstein said:


> I've managed to get to the command prompt via windows anytime upgrade disc. these are the results of bcdedit
> 
> Windows Boot Loader
> 
> ...



IM sorry, I was just rereading this post and think I missed something basic.

What is F: PQservice?
Your boot is pointing to it and neither x: or c: as it should be.
If this is what it is
http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_pqservice

Above you mention that you are adapting to the instruction.
Which partition are you inserting?


----------



## looping (Dec 17, 2009)

Hello,

I am having the same issue. After running chkdsk c: /f it repairs some errors but I am still stuck.
I can't access c: drive when I try "dir c:" ntothing happens.
I am only booting on a winRE CD

Thanks for your help


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Looping I think you may be having a different issue.
Please start a new post so that you get everyons full attention.


----------



## freekenstein (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi Pat,

I've tried C: and F:, although F: is where the boot loader from BCDEdit is pointing to. I'm going to give a few more tries and if it still fails, I think I'm going to have to resort to installing an upgrade, after having created a new partition on c: Hopefully this will give me the chance to get back into the system proper so that I can see exactly what is going on. what a hassle!!

In the meantime thanx for your help!


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

That is the odd part.
It shouldnt be pointing to F:
That is a recovery partition.
Im not sure why it keeps trying to go there.
Your boot loader was on X:
We may be able to force it to C:

I was hoping that we wouldnt need to try this but we may have to.
Dont worry aboyt this just yet.
I want to see if I can get someone else in here to see if they can help us a bit more.
I Think we will only get one chance at this and if it goes wrong a reinstall will be the only option, so Im not in a big hurry to get this wrong for you.
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc721886(WS.10).aspx#BKMK_default

How to create a new Windows Vista operating system entry

To create a new Windows Vista operating system entry, use the following procedure:
To create a new Windows Vista operating system entry

1.
First, copy the operating system entry you want to replicate and name it NewEntryDescription.

bcdedit /copy {GuidToCopy} /d “NewEntryDescription”
2.
This command will split the new GUID. Use the new GUID to modify the partition information by specifying:

bcdedit /set {NewGuid} device partition=x:

bcdedit /set {NewGuid} osdevice partition=x:
3.

Add the new operating system entry created to the display by specifying:

bcdedit /displayorder {NewGuid} /addlast


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Ok I sent a Pm to someone and hopefully he will be able to offer
some insight.
I will keep thinking about it as well.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, you say that the Bootrec.exe tool cannot locate any missing Windows installations, if this is so, then after running it, run these commands (copy paste)


```
Type the following commands in order from top to bottom.

1. Bcdedit /export X:\BCD_Backup and press enter

2. ren x:\boot\bcd bcd.old and press enter

3. Bootrec /rebuildbcd and press enter
```
Alternatively you could try what Pat posted last.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Thanks Jenae,
I wasnt confident enough to go through with it and the possibility of making it worse without someone to agree.
It isnt something that i do often.


----------



## freekenstein (Dec 14, 2009)

pat - I going to wait till' you get some more feedback then b4 I make a move - thanx again


----------



## tols312 (Feb 7, 2010)

i have the same problem as freekenstein but I can not get command prompt, and I can not upgrade to windows 7 I have the upgrade disk.
Can someone help me ?


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Have you pressed F8 at bootup to attempt to get to a command prompt or are you trying to boot and then get to it?

The F8 method is the correct one.


----------



## tols312 (Feb 7, 2010)

i had tried but I have a windows trial version but I deleted it and when turned the system off and pressed the start button on my computer it showed up that \BOOT\BCD status 0xc0000098


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Is there a lot of stuff on the computer that you want to keep?
If so have a link at link one.
If not have a look at link two.

http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBCD/Recovering+the+Vista+Bootloader+from+the+DVD

http://www.mydigitallife.info/2009/...t-key-on-formatted-or-empty-blank-hard-drive/


----------



## tols312 (Feb 7, 2010)

i can not get to inside my computer, and non off those link helped me, I cant get to my cd drive, I am using my playstation 3 to use internet


----------



## tols312 (Feb 7, 2010)

I do not want to keep anything on my computer. I am using my playstation 3 to use internet


----------



## tols312 (Feb 7, 2010)

could you please find out a way, 
BTW: thx for helping


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Sorry it took so long to answer this.

Can you get to the BIOS setup when you boot the computer?
If so set it so that the cd is set to boot first.

Please list the specs. of your computer.


----------



## tols312 (Feb 7, 2010)

is it when you press F2? I can only press that button and after that I went to boot and tooked USB CDROM on first and nothing happend


----------



## tols312 (Feb 7, 2010)

before all this happend... I was desperate to delete windows 7 trial version, so i research and I found a program and I deleted the windows 7 trial version, microsoft came as my windows, I just thougt that it was a bug so I restarted my computer and after I restarted my computer it showed up that.

File: /BOOT/BCD 
Status: 0xc0000098 
Info: windows configuration data file for the boot does not contain a valid OS entry


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

"is it when you press F2? I can only press that button and after that I went to boot and tooked USB CDROM on first and nothing happend:"

Im not sure what you mean.


----------



## tols312 (Feb 7, 2010)

I ment, i tried what you said earlier , but it did not worked


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

what is the exact make and model of your computer?


----------



## tols312 (Feb 7, 2010)

I do not know that, but I have a Acer eMachine E725


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

What is the operating system that is currently on there?


----------



## tols312 (Feb 7, 2010)

I do not have a operating system, I deleted it with a mistake :S


----------

